# Sorry to tell you but ......



## annette (Jan 3, 2010)

*I own the best dog in the world ;D *










He may jump on visitors, chew stuff and have mad hours ... but he is still the best dog ever


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep.. You do!

Never let anyone tell ya' different. 

He's a very nice looking little guy. May he grow up big and strong, and take your breath away.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Adorable, love them at that age, peanut is pulling her bed around the front room as I type humping as she goes ???


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

grahama said:


> peanut is pulling her bed around the front room as I type humping as she goes ???


Loki just starting doing this a few months ago. Incidentally, we also had a baby this summer. I'm wondering if that's the reason. He's not a territorial or dominant dog otherwise. He's gotten better over time though.

Anyways. I think I'm going to have to dispute your claim to have the best dog in the world. Mine is pretty **** special as well


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

same face in all the photos ;D, cute puppy


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG I know they are all the same breed, but your pup looks IDENTICAL to my Hobie girl. Especially in the one picture, it is uncanny. I love it!!!

I feel like I'm looking at a picture of Hobie's twin!!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

ABSOLUTLY GORGEOUS!!!!

But I am sorry to tell ya but we are all suffering from "I OWN THE BEST DOG IN THE WORLD" syndrome. ha ha ;D

That first picture reminds me of Purdey at that age- ahh time passes sooooooo fast :'(
Enjoy him.... he is a very handsome young pup! 
BB


----------

